# Looking for form help, DL suggestions!



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

I’m shooting 27.5” now and have been for the last 5 years. It seems very comfortable, I got a hard time holding on target tho, which could be my nerves. Especially if there’s other people at the range. I took some pics of me shooting my 27.5” bows and also a pic of me shooting my 30” Parker that I started on. Any coach help would be great. Also, if there’s any coaches around south east Wisconsin, I’d love to take lessons. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Get middle of target to the same height as end of front stab.
Touch the end of front stab to the target.
Move feet 12-inches away from target, while keeping end of front stab touching target.

Need to look more like this, when pointing arrow downhill from your treestand.










Head needs to be FORWARDS of right edge of right shoe, not behind.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> Get middle of target to the same height as end of front stab.
> Touch the end of front stab to the target.
> Move feet 12-inches away from target, while keeping end of front stab touching target.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

Gator88 said:


> Would you like me to take more pictures pointing at a level target? Or do you just recommend me to lean more forward?


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Your string placement on your nose/corner of mouth is different in each picture, so the only consistent I can comment on is that looking at your bow hand, the heel of your palm is resting against your grip. Nothing outside the life line of your hand should be in contact with your riser. It would create less torque if you angled your knuckles 45 degrees away. The base of your thumb pad is the pressure point that touches.






Since your hands are the only part of you that actually touch your bow, it is important to work on correcting this first to better control your shot. After that, work on a consistent string placement. When you have those two things down post some new pictures. Meanwhile, keep em flying!


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> Your string placement on your nose/corner of mouth is different in each picture, so the only consistent I can comment on is that looking at your bow hand, the heel of your palm is resting against your grip. Nothing outside the life line of your hand should be in contact with your riser. It would create less torque if you angled your knuckles 45 degrees away. The base of your thumb pad is the pressure point that touches.
> View attachment 7640770
> Since your hands are the only part of you that actually touch your bow, it is important to work on correcting this first to better control your shot. After that, work on a consistent string placement. When you have those two things down post some new pictures. Meanwhile, keep em flying!


Hey thank you! I’d like to add that I did post pics of me shooting 4 different bows, not that it matters but there’s that. I’m in no ways a professional. Amateur at best but an enthusiast to the maximum. Archery is my whole free time. I believe my DL to be short, and the cause of all my form problems. Hence why I bought the new bear status with a rotating mod. I will take your advice! To be clear here, are you
Telling me to center the grip of my bow directly in the center of the lifeline of my palm? Or am I to center the grip directly in the center of the meat below my thumb?


----------



## Ponestar1 (Sep 14, 2020)

The thing that stands out to me is something that I have been working on myself. I tend to lean back when I draw putting me behind center. This causes me to strain a little and shake more at full draw. I have found that if I focus more weight on my front foot it helps keep me over center. Also, try to limit the sky draw, as it will also cause you to lean back. You want to keep the bow aimed at the target all the way through the draw. If this is difficult, try lowering the poundage for a while and build back up.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Gator88 said:


> Archery is my whole free time. I believe my DL to be short, and the cause of all my form problems.


Quite the opposite.
Get the target off the ground, get middle of target all the way up to SHOULDER high
and take a photo with the arrow PERFECTLY level, parallel to the floor.

You might BELIEVE ur DL is too short,
but this photo says different.










I rotated your arrow to level,
and folks with a "too short" DL, do not stand like this.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> Quite the opposite.
> Get the target off the ground, get middle of target all the way up to SHOULDER high
> and take a photo with the arrow PERFECTLY level, parallel to the floor.
> 
> ...


That is FANTASTIC news. I’m so unbelievably happy to hear you say that. Thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Gator88 said:


> That is FANTASTIC news. I’m so unbelievably happy to hear you say that. Thank you


Try a plumb bob. Put a paper clip in the middle of your t-shirt neckline.
Tie a 4 ft long length of dental floss onto the paper clip.
Attach a weight to the end of the dental floss.

So, lean forwards, A LOT, with the arrow parallel to the floor and ceiling,
and stand leaning forwards sooo much, that the dental floss string hangs in front of your jeans zipper.

New photo. More like this.



Head and middle of neck directly above your jeans zipper. Move your right armpit FORWARDS of your right ankle.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> Try a plumb bob. Put a paper clip in the middle of your t-shirt neckline.
> Tie a 4 ft long length of dental floss onto the paper clip.
> Attach a weight to the end of the dental floss.
> 
> ...


Perfect thank you! I will do that this weekend. What I’m thinking now, and you probably are aw well is that the shooting that I’m doing in my basement for
Hours everyday is actually causing bad habits because I’m shooting at a target on the ground, taking a downward shot, and simply dropping my bow arm to make the shots instead of bending at the waist. Would that be correct?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Gator88 said:


> Perfect thank you! I will do that this weekend. What I’m thinking now, and you probably are aw well is that the shooting that I’m doing in my basement for
> Hours everyday is actually causing bad habits because I’m shooting at a target on the ground, taking a downward shot, and simply dropping my bow arm to make the shots instead of bending at the waist. Would that be correct?


Correct. To shoot an arrow pointing downhil,
gotta lean like THIS.





Since MOST folks sight in with a LEVEL bow arm, with a LEVEL arrow...



then, for the downhill shot, if you lean WAY BACKWARDS
and just HINGE from your shoulder, just drop the bow arm from your shoulder joint,
the peep now runs much FARTHER away from your eyeball
and you will ALWAYS miss HIGH, on downhill shots, cuz of the bad habit of swinging bow arm down from shoulder.

Pretend shoulder is FROZEN rock solid and PRETEND your shoulder don't work.
Pretend you are on a balcony and have to lean FORWARDS from the pretend balcony railing
and BEND/HINGE from your belly button, like the lady shooter.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> Correct. To shoot an arrow pointing downhil,
> gotta lean like THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you so much.


----------



## Coach56 (12 mo ago)

In order for you to shoot consistent groups, you need to have the same structure repeatedly. You start with your stance and then work up. I see you standing with feet too close together. Should be shoulder width apart and slight open front foot. Stand up straight and bring the bow string to your anchor not head to string. Tough to evaluate on posts without being there. Good luck.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

Coach56 said:


> In order for you to shoot consistent groups, you need to have the same structure repeatedly. You start with your stance and then work up. I see you standing with feet too close together. Should be shoulder width apart and slight open front foot. Stand up straight and bring the bow string to your anchor not head to string. Tough to evaluate on posts without being there. Good luck.


Thank you! I got a lot of good advice on this post and I’m putting it to work. It’s crazy to switch up the way I been doing things forever! It all feels good tho, just different.


----------

